# IBS-D Friendly Fruits and Veggies?



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

What are some of the fruits and veggies that aren't going cause diarrhea?I know bananas are safe. But what else?I've been buying those packages of ready-to-eat baby carrots and haven't had that much problems with them.Is the general rule anything that isn't green easier to digest?


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Applesauce (not apples), mangoes, papayas are the ones that I could tolerate.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Anything with seeds in that u eat can be a trigger. Strawberries for example are awesome but play havoc with my stomach.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

That's a great post... I'll offer some ideas from my experience:Good (in moderation of course)otatoesBananasWatermelonBad:StrawberriesOnion (in large quantity)CantelopeHoneydewTomatoes!One thing we did was buy a "Magic Bullet". One of those blenders on TV that you watch and say "if it were as good as it looks, i'd buy it."Well, it is THAT good! I use it to make smoothies all the time... my favorite so far:1/2 cup Tofutti Ice cream (any flavor)1/2 cup chocolate silk1 banana1/2 ice1/4 cup peanut butterWOW... what a smoothie this makes! I've also made apple, pear and watermelon smoothies..... mmm... Sometimes I add yogurt. But yogurt seems to make me very gassy so I don't use it too often.


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. After I typed my original post last night, I had a fruit bowl with watermelon, grapes, honeydew, pineapple, cantelope and raspberries and strawberries and I paid the price for it this morning!I think I'll stick with bananas, potatoes and those baby carrots most of the time to be safe


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

For me..potatoes, green beans, baby carrots. Bananas, fruit from the can only, I rinse off the juice.


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I hate it when the only "safe" thing for me to eat at restaurants is usually a chicken cesear salad- and even then I just eat the chicken off it because the lettuce makes me sick!It seems I can get away with blueberries, melons, watermelon, carrots and grapes. I have a tough time with lettuce and tomatoes though, which sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by collegegirl333:I hate it when the only "safe" thing for me to eat at restaurants is usually a chicken cesear salad- and even then I just eat the chicken off it because the lettuce makes me sick!It seems I can get away with blueberries, melons, watermelon, carrots and grapes. I have a tough time with lettuce and tomatoes though, which sucks.


That is very funny for me (no offense). Everyone I know made fun of me for years because all I could and would eat out was a Ceasar salad sometimes with chicken. I even went to Las Vegas on vacation and all could eat was the salads, how sad. I have since decided that given the opportunity to take medication I can eat anything for a limited amount of time. I still know that I will pay for it in the end, but at least I can stray from the Ceasar. I find that green apples, grapes, and onions dont really bother me. Bananas give me horrible heartburn so I stay away from them.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Chicken Caesar salad is my main food in restaurants too!







I didn't know so many of us ate them. I can tolerate romain lettuce, but so many salads have spinach or baby spring greens. I'm not sure what is in the spring greens, but they cause me big problems. Spinach causes horrible gas.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

KCTony7All the fruits you had in your "fruit salad" are insoluble fiber fruits and not suitable for ibs sufferers unless they are taken with soluble fiber fruits - which are bananas, mangoes and papaya.If you go to .. there is a sheet which you can download which summarises the foods which we should and should not eat. However, there is also tons of advice and you may find that you are also eating other foods which are "ibs triggers".Hope this helps.Judith


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Judith...What about eating those fruits and taking Metemucil afterwards (during or before)?


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

legbushI do not have any experience of Metamucil but if you look on .. there is a "cheat sheet" which summarises the foods which are okay, not okay and triggers.For most people fruit and vegs are healthy but for those of us with ibs they are not necessarily good for us. If you ate a smaller amount of only a few fruits you may be able to work out which ones are a problem for you but for me I stick with the soluble fiber fruits which are banana, mango and papaya.Judith


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

watermelon and pineapple are both pretty easy on the stomach. pineapple actually aids in digestion.


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

I can't do any citrus, Bananas tend to make the diarrhea worse for me. I can tolerate a strawberry yogurt smoothie but I predict it is just flavored and not the real thing. I don't dare do fresh fruits or fruit juices as they go right through me like water.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I love pineapple but can only have it in very small doses. Citrus fruit kills me if I eat them more than once a week, even then sometimes I have problems so I pretty much avoid them. Juices don't bother me. I'm not a veggie eater, I only eat potatoes and corn.I eat strawberries and blueberries regularly with no prob. Other fruits small amounts are ok. For lunch I've been getting the McDonalds fruit cup...I had it 3 days in a row and that was too much I was sick today.


----------

